# DIY Game Bags



## bldgr10 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm kinda handy with a sewing machine, yeah I know, but my HS home ec teacher would be proud. I'm looking for some suggestions on fabrics/materials to make my own reusable game bags. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

My store bought game bags are made of a light canvas or duck material with a draw string. They are supposed to hold a elk quarter each, maybe. I debone my elk before carrying them out. compression straps would be a big help. Good luck!


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*try*

Old sheets.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I have no idea but would guess you need something like canvas or a very heavy nylon/plastic material. Since the bag will get bloody and nasty I would want something that could withstand a good scrubbing by my hose and brush


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

ParkerBow said:


> I have no idea but would guess you need something like canvas or a very heavy nylon/plastic material. Since the bag will get bloody and nasty I would want something that could withstand a good scrubbing by my hose and brush


You do not want Nylon or Plastic. It does not breathe and you meat will rapidly start to spoil. A light canvas or cotton will do the trick. I used cotton for mine.


----------



## bldgr10 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've thought about old sheets and sewing them into elk quarter size bags. They would probably roll or fold up compact enough to sit unnoticed on the bottom of my pack until I need them. Maybe hit the Goodwill store this evening.


----------



## Patriot777 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Harbor Freight Canvas Tarpaulins*

Would work perfect. They're kind of on the cheap side, so they're not as thick or heavy as other canvas tarps. A 5' x 7' is only 15 bucks. Not so great for painting, but great for game bags!


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

The best bags on the market are the Alaska game bags. They are actually constructed from the material that goes under casts like when you break a bone. The material is available from medical supply houses and comes in 25 or 50 foot rolls i believe and is pretty cheap and they last forever.I will do a little research and get some more info for everyone.


----------



## Second-Hand Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong at all in being handy with the sewing machine... makes the hobby and hunting in general more affordable. There is no reason why things cost so much, and my wife gives me all shades of hell because one of my favorite lines is "I can make that"...


----------



## smokeeter (Jan 31, 2007)

We use burlap sacks that cocoa and coffee beans are imported in. The rear quarters of adult size moose fit nicely into one bag each, the front quarters have to have the shoulders removed in order to fit into a bag and the 2 shoulders with fit into one bag making it a total of 5 bags per animal.
These are very inexpensive and very durable.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

smokeeter said:


> We use burlap sacks that cocoa and coffee beans are imported in. The rear quarters of adult size moose fit nicely into one bag each, the front quarters have to have the shoulders removed in order to fit into a bag and the 2 shoulders with fit into one bag making it a total of 5 bags per animal.
> These are very inexpensive and very durable.


That's a cool shot too.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*game bags*

I use pillow cases, work great then just wash them with dawn dish soap.


----------



## Elk in CO (Jun 20, 2006)

+1 for bed sheets. They work great and will pack smaller than canvas. I've got a set of cotton bags made from sheets and a set of the light canvas bags from Sportsmens Warehouse. The canvas bags are nice but not ones you want to carry in your pack.

I carry a single cotton bag in my pack. I can gut/skin/quarter the animal, put a quarter in the bag and put it in my Eberlestock J-104. I'll take that quarter back to camp and grab the other bags and my packframe for the rest.

EIC


----------



## plwilli (Oct 4, 2008)

*Tag Bags or if your cheap*

Pillow cases will work. 4 for a dollar at the thrift store. You may want to wash them first .

Here's a link to the tag bags. They swear by them in AK 

http://www.pristineventures.com/products_gameBags.html


----------



## IDarrowflinger (Aug 24, 2006)

I am working on some breathable, strong, lightweight game bags in various sizes that I plan on marketing in small quantities. My sweet mother and I will be making them in our spare time. I plan to have some test prototypes available in a month or two. I will post in the classifieds when they are ready.
My friends make fun of me when I bring my sewing machine to work, but they weren't laughing when they saw some of the cool stuff I made.:teeth: I only wish I would've learned how to sew years ago. Good luck and keep sewing!!


----------

